# Gaming Chairs



## Nizza (Dec 18, 2021)

So I got my Christmas bonus and financed this chair I've been dreaming about getting, I thought it would be cool to start a thread for people interested in chairs.





Embody Gaming Chair – Herman Miller


Shop Embody Gaming Chair and see our wide selection of Gaming Chairs at Herman Miller. In stock, exclusive, and ready to ship – authentic modern furniture from iconic designers.




store.hermanmiller.com





12 year warranty with a hefty price tag!

It will be here mid January and I'll review it here after a month


----------



## Grow So High (Dec 18, 2021)

We out here financing gaming chairs?! Lol jk prob a decent investment for your back


----------



## Gumdrawp (Dec 19, 2021)

100% worth it. I decided to not get a herman Miller and bought a steelcase leap but it really helps your back to have a good chair.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 19, 2021)

Grow So High said:


> We out here financing gaming chairs?! Lol jk prob a decent investment for your back


yeah I know I could have bought it straight up but I don't have much credit and It is 0% interest for 300$ a month over 6 months

I really hope it is worth the money, and considering how much I use my chair I think it will be worth it


Gumdrawp said:


> 100% worth it. I decided to not get a herman Miller and bought a steelcase leap but it really helps your back to have a good chair.


thanks that makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm going to wait until they come with brain stem ports and built in catheters.


----------



## Creature1969 (Dec 19, 2021)

Gaming chairs suck imo. There have been no less than 6 in this house. All have been replaced with comfy Lazy Boy desk chairs.


----------



## Grow So High (Dec 19, 2021)

Creature1969 said:


> Gaming chairs suck imo. There have been no less than 6 in this house. All have been replaced with comfy Lazy Boy desk chairs.


 99% of them do suck and are just for looks. Office chairs are better than cheap gaming chairs. The one this guy got is actually good. Herman millers are known for being the best gaming chairs


----------



## Gumdrawp (Dec 19, 2021)

Grow So High said:


> 99% of them do suck and are just for looks. Office chairs are better than cheap gaming chairs. The one this guy got is actually good. Herman millers are known for being the best gaming chairs


Herman millers are actually known to be some of the best office chairs and they helped make a gaming chair, I think the embody is a Logitech Collab or some shit iirc. Aerons are like the base model Herman Miller and they're also great.

But you are correct most gaming chairs are pretty garbage compared to real office chairs, if you really want the gaming chair style secretlab are actually really nice quality and pretty comfortable however probably aren't great for posture or support, I have several friends I play with that have gotten them and they all say they like them.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 21, 2021)

Creature1969 said:


> Gaming chairs suck imo. There have been no less than 6 in this house. All have been replaced with comfy Lazy Boy desk chairs.


Yeah after a bunch of rabbit holes of research, gaming chairs are considering the person is fidgeting around so they are designed differently or something. I could see how a gaming chair wouldn't be good for office type work


----------



## TWOMP (Dec 22, 2021)

1500$…….


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 22, 2021)

What features makes it worth $1500? I didn’t really see anything impressive.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 23, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> What features makes it worth $1500? I didn’t really see anything impressive.


Yeah my buddy has an aeron and after sitting in it I decided I wanted a nice chair. 12 year warranty and a solid company seems like a good investment. A little over 100$/ year to have a dope seat after work for gaming on. I am crawling around and doing all sorts of bullshit doing HVAC work i think it will be well worth it to me. I talked to a few people and they say it's worth the $$


----------



## Grow So High (Dec 26, 2021)

Gumdrawp said:


> Herman millers are actually known to be some of the best office chairs and they helped make a gaming chair, I think the embody is a Logitech Collab or some shit iirc. Aerons are like the base model Herman Miller and they're also great.
> 
> But you are correct most gaming chairs are pretty garbage compared to real office chairs, if you really want the gaming chair style secretlab are actually really nice quality and pretty comfortable however probably aren't great for posture or support, I have several friends I play with that have gotten them and they all say they like them.


 yes I guess office chair was the better word although everyone uses them to game lol


----------



## Nizza (Jan 3, 2022)

Still waiting for it.. Checked tracking and says "its ready" and still at its origin address HMMM...
Estimated to arrive 1/3-1/5 . Today is 1/3

Went to Herman Millers website just now. Almost instantly I had a customer service rep (Sam) help me and he submitted a request for me and told me likely the tracking number got messed up. He assured me it will most likely be here in the next few days, I sure hope so. This was an issue on Fedex's end and not Herman Miller.

Thanks for the help to Sam and hopefully Fedex still sent it and I have the wrong #


----------



## GanjaJack (Jan 9, 2022)

ROFL!!!!!!!

This is the joke of Battlefield..

Guy gets 80 and 2, we always say "It must be the gaming chair"... 

I always say "Yeh, he got the gaming chair with the extra large spoiler wing on the back"....


----------



## Norigoind (Jan 25, 2022)

No used


----------

